# new whizzer photos update



## redline1968 (May 27, 2011)

jsut finished mocking up the b6 for a fitting.   then I will work on the electrical/mechanicals down the line. seems i need a few things and setting up with the b6 chain guard was a pain. but this is what it going to look like.  there is a mix of 30's and 40's in it. the rims are original large gauge spoke stainless schwinn s2's and shelby bars.  i will add a front brake for safety down the line.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 27, 2011)

Looks great if you ask me!


----------



## bud poe (May 27, 2011)

Looks great Mark, love the long "steerhorns", was thinking about setting up a pair of those on mine...You're getting me psyched to get mine rolling ASAP!


----------



## redline1968 (May 28, 2011)

thank you..  those horns really makes a difference in the feel of it.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 28, 2011)

Very cool lookin machine!


----------



## mason_man (May 28, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> jsut finished mocking up the b6 for a fitting.   then I will work on the electrical/mechanicals down the line. seems i need a few things and setting up with the b6 chain guard was a pain. but this is what it going to look like.  there is a mix of 30's and 40's in it. the rims are original large gauge spoke stainless schwinn s2's and shelby bars.  i will add a front brake for safety down the line.



                                That looks good! the motor brackets migth need to be change around,it should fit with that chain guard.i've used the small feather guard on both of mine.this is whizzers detail to installation,i hope u can enlarge photos. Ray


----------



## redline1968 (May 28, 2011)

thanks it helps.  they are a little high i'll have to reconfigure it.  the carb is level and i do like that guard on it  so i'll have to look at it a little more. mark


----------

